# American Ninja Warrior - 2017 - Begins tonight - 06.12.17



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2017)

NBC
7pm to 9pm central

Tonight is an "all star special"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2017)

Jessie Graff is still a freaking boss.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 20, 2017)

I never watched it for the first several seasons. Then, out of the blue, I watched a couple of episodes and started to like it. Got the wife interested in them so we binge watched several seasons. Thanks for the notice!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 25, 2017)

*New 2017 celebrity version tonight!

Regular season begins June 12th*

NBC 7pm to 8pm central.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 25, 2017)

The dude from Arrow is one fit mother fucker.


----------



## amlove21 (May 28, 2017)

One of the blackbelt professors at my gym is running the course in Denver today! ANW has been pretty sweet this year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2017)

New season premieres tonight - 7pm Central.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2017)

When I grow up, I want to be Jessie Graff.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 13, 2017)

One of the youngins in my workout group did it a couple years ago.  So far as I know he didn't make it to the TV rounds.

I watch the show passively (my sons love it, so I'll watch it when they have it on).


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

Jesse Graff runs tonight....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

Jesse seemed nervous, Drew Drechsel was crazy fast.  I admire that even more since an early 'oops' could have ended his season before it got started.

Wow.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 26, 2017)

Jessie is still moving on though....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Jessie is still moving on though....



Truthfully she could have fallen in the water on the opening run and I think producers would have found a way to get her back into the show.  She's too big of a draw.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 26, 2017)

Watched last weeks episode tonight, and will catch up tomorrow night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 24, 2017)

Very good season so far!

This kid might not win it all, but he finished the 2nd stage and showed pure guts and determination in doing so.  An epic run!


----------



## digrar (Jul 25, 2017)

The Australian version just finished, it's done really well here.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 7, 2017)

Jesse Graff running tonight.

NBC - 7pm Central.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2017)

Outstanding run.....


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 8, 2017)

Jessie Graffiti.... what up SHAWTY. WHAT YO NAME IS?!? 

Great run, that's just impressive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

It would be interesting to know how cold it is during these qualification runs. 

Most in the crowd are wearing mittens and hats; I noticed that the competitors  often are blowing into their hands to warm them up a bit before the next competition. That water must be ice cold!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh come on!

No one told me that Jessie Graff is a gun-girl too???


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 29, 2017)

Last night's only finisher....this is a man who does not know how to quit.... (run begins at 1:00 in)


----------



## digrar (Sep 1, 2017)

Jesse Graff in an epic chicken fight.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 2, 2017)

Nice....favorite part: CRANK fall scene at the end!!!  #chevchelios


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 2, 2017)

I think the courses are getting out of hand, folks want to see more than one finisher and they will start to lose viewers if the courses get tougher.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 2, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> I think the courses are getting out of hand, folks want to see more than one finisher and they will start to lose viewers if the courses get tougher.



Agreed and disagree.  I like that that athletes are training harder and opening gyms dedicated to these types of obsticles, but I question how much of a chance the new Lego Ninjago obstacle gives the women (or smaller/lighter guys).  They just don't have the body weight -

Here is a video of it, starts at the 3 minute mark.  The thing weighs 150 pounds and is sponsored by Lego. (which also is a bit off putting).

There is a channel here locally that plays some of the original first season episodes, I'd guess many of these folks would struggle to finish the newer obsticles.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

Finals begin tonight.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

Biggest observation I see between the regular season and these top 100 qualifying in Vegas, is that they are such superior athletes that they are able to recover a mistake in the middle of an event where others would automatically fall into the water


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 4, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Finals begin tonight.


Missed it, will have to watch online tomorrow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Missed it, will have to watch online tomorrow.



Some really good runs - one of the women get past stage one.


----------



## Grunt (Sep 4, 2017)

It has amazed me to see how big ANW has become. I started watching it seriously last year and then started watching past years shows. But, it wasn't until watching the past shows that I realized how many training centers there are scattered around that is set up for ANW type training. It has seriously taken off. Since watching it, I have really come to enjoy it and it is quickly being accepted by a lot of people as a legitimate athletic event requiring skill and not just entertainment.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 5, 2017)

Agoge said:


> It has amazed me to see how big ANW has become. I started watching it seriously last year and then started watching past years shows. But, it wasn't until watching the past shows that I realized how many training centers there are scattered around that is set up for ANW type training. It has seriously taken off. Since watching it, I have really come to enjoy it and it is quickly being accepted by a lot of people as a legitimate athletic event requiring skill and not just entertainment.


My 10 year old finally got interested in sports/fitness watching the show.
I'd still like to see the 2nd round dialed back a bit.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 11, 2017)

This dude needs to get into ANW:


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2017)

Last week was good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 11, 2017)

Jessie Graff. 

WTF?

Damn it.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2017)

Missed it again because of my son's homework assignment.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2017)

2017 Season Finale tonight.
7pm Central.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2017)

Only 2 made it through stage 2.
Be surprised if anyone makes it through stage 3.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 18, 2017)

Joe Weather and Philly Phoenix are crazy good....

crap...Philly down!!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 18, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> Only 2 made it through stage 2.
> Be surprised if anyone makes it through stage 3.


My bad, three made it, but no stage 3 finishers again.


----------



## NoVite (Sep 28, 2017)

If you guys ever get the chance to delve into the sport I would highly recommend it. Ninja and obstacle gyms are popping up all over the country now so its more accessible than ever, and in my opinion it translate VERY well into military related fields. I've done it for 2 years now and its a blast!


----------



## trin (Oct 2, 2017)

Sad that Daniel Gil didn't make it through Stage 2.  I saw his Stage 1 run, and it was awesome.  Daniel is a personal friend (along with the rest of his family) whom I've known since he was in high school.  He's the only reason I watch ANW.  I really hope he goes all the way next season.


----------



## NoVite (Oct 2, 2017)

trin said:


> Sad that Daniel Gil didn't make it through Stage 2.  I saw his Stage 1 run, and it was awesome.  Daniel is a personal friend (along with the rest of his family) whom I've known since he was in high school.  He's the only reason I watch ANW.  I really hope he goes all the way next season.



I was suprised as well, Ive trained with him before and his ability is impressive to say the least.


----------



## trin (Oct 4, 2017)

NoVite said:


> I was suprised as well, Ive trained with him before and his ability is impressive to say the least.


That's awesome!  He and his whole family are just good, salt-of-the-earth people.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 3, 2018)

I was kinda-sorta looking forward to the celebrity gimmick of ANW...except other than the host, I literally have not heard of any of these ‘celebrities’

Ninja Warrior announced the 8 celebrities running the course for Red Nose Day


----------



## Raptor (Apr 3, 2018)

I recognize Nikki Bella and Derek Hough. Definitely seems like they brought out the B List, though.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 3, 2018)

Celebrety runs are crap, I'd rather get more competitors at the city level even if it means an extra 6 episodes.


----------

